

Spain struggles with shifted-schedule interruptions like some startups - eddievb
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/18/world/europe/spain-land-of-10-pm-dinners-ponders-a-more-standard-time.html?hp&_r=1

======
collyw
One thing I notice as a Brit living in Barcelona, look at it on the map. The
majority of Spain is west of Grenwich meridian. Yet the clock is set an hour
forward of GMT. So if you are going to bed here at 1am, then in the UK it will
be still be 12am, yet most of Spain will have more light.

At the end of the day its just a number, as most of you will probably have it
shifted by an hour a couple of times a year.

------
pmcpinto
Spain is probably the best place to party. I love their 10PM dinners and going
out till morning, but probably I couldn't live with their schedule every day.

